# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Enclosure of the Month October 2011

## John Clare

Enter your photo for the Enclosure of the Month Competition for October 2011.  Please enter only your own photo, and only one photo each month.  You may enter the same photo again if it  hasn't won any of the previous competitions.

Enter your photo in this thread and on the 30th September we will start the vote.

----------


## Autumn

Here is my forest inspired viv for my Wood frogs  :Smile:

----------


## DirtyBird

6 Bombina Orientalis

----------


## Whistly

Congratulations on winning the September competition.Thanks for starting this John I haven't been able to get on FF much lately (study and exams) but they're over now so I can get on here daily again YAAAY.

----------


## milky85

Home to 3 firebelly toads (Bombina Orientalis)

----------


## Don

Wow, a lot of get tanks to start this months competition.
     I'll have to polish the camera lens.   :Big Grin:

----------


## DirtyBird

Lol i wish i had a nice camera! All my pics are from my phone cam.  :Wink:

----------


## Heather

@dirtybird, mine too.

----------


## Heather

Temporary terrarium home to my RETF Stickers  :Smile: .

----------


## Autumn

Thats a nice terrarium for your Red-Eyed Leaf Frog Heather! I like it  :Smile:

----------


## milky85

thats really nice heather, can't wait to see your final home too  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Thanks guys!  :Smile:

----------


## Whistly

We had a great start but now we need more photos.

----------


## DirtyBird

WOW! you guys have some AMAZING setups! (JEALOUS!!!) Thank you ALL for inspiring me to pursue this new hobby of mine, and giving me the knowledge to do it right!

----------


## Heather

No need to be jealous...you can do it too!  :Smile:

----------


## s6t6nic6l

Oriental Fire Belly Toads Abode

Thanks
nic

----------


## Whistly

Wow Nic that tank looks mean.

----------


## Heather

Awesome Nic! I really like that.

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> Wow Nic that tank looks mean.


thank you.




> Awesome Nic! I really like that.


thank you.

this had a major overhaul recently to achieve this look. if your interested in the setup (inc HD viv tour) the link is in my sig.

----------


## mdtalley22

Clown Tree Frog Terrarium

----------


## Whistly

Bump more photos. I'm sure A certain someone named Don should definitely enter lol.

----------


## erini

45 gallon hex for 2 Wallace Flying Frogs. Just finished it day before yesterday and am letting it rest, then the frogs will move in on Saturday  :Smile:  There's no water in this photo, but it has since been added to the river rocks and stands about 2 inches.

----------


## IrishRonin

my 80g viv. for my Tiger leg monkey frogs _phyllomedusa hypochondrialis_

----------


## IrishRonin

sorry the attached thumbnail isn't supporsed to be there but I can tget it to go away

----------


## BG

Ok what the hell my first screened vivTo tell you the truth. Its not important if i win or loose cause when i finisished this viv. I felt like i won the lotto. :Smile:

----------


## Whistly

WOW an influx of photos, thats brilliant.




> sorry the attached thumbnail isn't supporsed to be there but I can tget it to go away


I can see the attachment just fine.

----------


## bobrez

Awsome everyone lots of very nice tanks. This 1 from s6t6 was my inspiration to try and capture. Im working it feverishly, i will probably enter next month. Great job all.



> Oriental Fire Belly Toads Abode
> 
> 
> Thanks
> nic

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> Awsome everyone lots of very nice tanks. *This 1 from s6t6(nic6l) was my inspiration to try and capture*. *Im working it feverishly*, i will probably enter next month. Great job all.


glad it helps towards building some nice abode for other FBT's  :Frog Smile: 

*F A I L: that is the worst thing you can apply to the project. planning and thinking ahead will reap better results for you and the "habitees", esp' when it comes to the curing times(longer than needed) of the materials you will employ. anyhow, good luck with said habitat.

and as stated, some excellent ideas and builds been exhibited here.

nic
*

----------


## IrishRonin

Luke-The attachment that wasn't supposed to be there was the out of focus one of a reed frog

----------


## Lynn

36x 36 x 18  -housing:
1 black-eyed tree frog 
(agalychnis moreletii) 
3 red-eyed tree frogs 
waiting- 2 albino red-eyed tree frogs-still in quarantine

----------


## John Clare

Entries for this month's competition have been closed.  Please enter in the new month's thread which is now open.

----------

